# How to get rid of the numbness?



## laquw (Aug 26, 2004)

hey i had dp/dr intensly for about 4 months a year and a half ago.. eventhough it went away and made a big difference, i feel like i wont ever feel like i used to. I forgot how it is to feel normal.. I feel an enormous amount of numbness,, not literally but i guess mentally and the way i perceive things.. I sometimes feel like im just not there 100% and i wake up like this all the time. Its not dp/dr because i remember that feeling..

do you guys think im like a small percent dp/dr which i doubt,, but i dont know my memory is shot and i cant stand this numbness.. its really distracting, i come back to the this board here and there to try to relate with some1 that had the same situation as me but i cant relate to much..
i can relate with everyone and dp/dr but how long does it take to be cured 100% to the point that I dont have to think about this numbness all the time. its been almost 2 years and i dont even have dp/dr. Tried psychotherapy and it didnt work cause i dont feel like i have problems i am just a nervous little kid. I was on lexapro for the anxiety this dp left me.. lexapro sucked.. should i take prozac.?


----------



## 1A (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey,

I also took Lexapro and it seemed very weak. My gp claimed it had less side effects than the rest of the ssris. It made me feel like a zombie and I had no sex drive whatsoever. Im on Paxil cr now and its very effective and I have next to no side effects from it. Maybe you want to give it a shot?

Joe


----------



## laquw (Aug 26, 2004)

thanks joe, good to hear ur doing well, havent been here in a while actually i forgot my other name. had to create a new one

- for the other guy, i didnt mean tingling/numbness in the body


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

I don't know the answer to your question, but all I can say is that I relate 100% to what you describe - a feeling of deadness, unresponsiveness, no feeling to what is happening around me - and not being present is exactly what I experience 24/7 at the moment. I find it quite difficult to speak and to enage with others, friends and family from whom I also feel detached. I find doing anything very difficult. Mine does go for periods of months and then it returns, I have managed to extend the 'well periods' from about six months to a year mainly through therapeutic input, one Hell of a lot of it over many years. In doing this, I suppose I have reached a point of understanding, that my state is caused by a highly dysfunctional reaction to strong negative emotion which I have learnt, over the last couple of years, that I am capable of feeling very intensely. The received wisdom seems to be that this state is a defence mechanism against experiencing unbearable emotional turmoil. I think that is correct but I have difficulty believing it right now. Courage and keep going, is all I can say, I know how horrible and pointless seeming it is, but there has to be a way through it somehow. Sarah xx


----------

